# Yarn. Alpaca and Alpaca/Merino blends on cones SALE for HTers



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I just updated our web site with pictures and prices of the 100% alpaca yarn as well as our Alpaca/Merino (80/20) blend yarn. These yarns are made from our own animals and are still on the cone. Great for knitters who don't like making a lot of knots as well as weavers who need a continuous thread.

Let me know you're a HT member and you'll get an additional *15% off*!

http://springvalleyfarm.4mg.com/yarns.html


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Few pictures for you...


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Wow that looks so nice!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Still working on the skeins, for those of you who don't want an entire cone.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

The dark brown & snowdrift are so beautiful, wish I knew how to knit or weave!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

those are gorgeous- How much is a skein?


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Redneckswife! Becka, these are priced to sell as a cone right now as I'm trying to reduce my inventory. That's why the higher discount. I'll list the skeins I have soon and, if these don't sell as cones, I'll list them also as skeins of approximately 4 oz each. Stay tuned!


----------

